

Apple's Deals May Transform Digital Music - ansy
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_23/b4231035679728.htm

======
ansy
It sounds like the deal fell through over concerns about copyrighted music
showing up in YouTube and Google search results. It can be pretty easy to
imagine why the deal failed if the RIAA tried hard to get broad censorship
rights as part of the license agreement. But it also would have been pretty
dumb of them because Google could have put a "Buy the MP3" link whenever
someone did search for pirated music on Google or YouTube.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Probably this is half the story, something more along the lines of "censor or
much more than 100mil"

~~~
ansy
I imagine dealing with the RIAA was giving Google flashbacks of Google China
and Google Books. Everyone wants to extort Google and censor the search
results while viewing Google's goals with hostility.

Google needs to make a YouTube of music services that will host anyone's music
for others to stream freely. Give content creators a cut of the advertising
revenue and provide a store front to sell mp3s direct to consumers. Make some
indie millionaires and attract a few high profile experiments and the music
labels will start submitting music the same way as everyone else.

